# Reclaiming IVA on a laptop, rent and other things as Autonomo/self-employed



## Gringo2013 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi there,

I have read several different and conflicting accounts of claiming back IVA as a self-employed/autonomo teacher in Spain.

This was on this forum, from old threads.

One poster said that because education and teaching are IVA exempt in Spain, that it´s not possible to claim back the IVA on expenses - is this correct?

Then again, another person said that anyone registered as Autonomo could claim back the IVA on expenses/purchases, used for the business.

2 people have mentioned that it´s possible to claim back the IVA on rent payments (for a private flat/accommodation) - is this correct or not?

Cheers and all the best


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I didn't know there was any IVA on rent?

There certainly isn't on the properties I rent out and I am doing this completely legally, paying my taxes and using an abogado.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I claim back my phone bill, transport tickets etc every month and did claim on a laptop as I mostly use it for work. As snikpoh says, I didn't think there was any IVA on rent.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> I claim back my phone bill, transport tickets etc every month and did claim on a laptop as I mostly use it for work. As snikpoh says, I didn't think there was any IVA on rent.


my gestor does something with my rent - & when I rented this place the owner asked if I was declaring it - I said I would be, so they obviously have to

I also claim my mobile bill, any paper, ink, teaching materials, even repairs to my pushbike since that's my transport - & my new laptop

also, since I teach a lot of classes in a bar, I can claim my coffees!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooh I'll have to ask about rent then! 

I also claim paper, ink, stationery etc and coffees when I teach in cafés


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> my gestor does something with my rent - & when I rented this place the owner asked if I was declaring it - I said I would be, so they obviously have to
> 
> I also claim my mobile bill, any paper, ink, teaching materials, even repairs to my pushbike since that's my transport - & my new laptop
> 
> also, since I teach a lot of classes in a bar, I can claim my coffees!


Really stupid question: 

Does this affect your tax bill at the end of the year? Since we don't pay IVA, is this all worth recording?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Really stupid question:
> 
> Does this affect your tax bill at the end of the year? Since we don't pay IVA, is this all worth recording?


According to OH, no it isn't, but I do wonder about it...


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> According to OH, no it isn't, but I do wonder about it...


My gestora said it isn't worth it, but then again I'm in the market for a new gestor/a. (You don't happen to know anyone familiar with US-Spain issues up this way, do you?)


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Really stupid question:
> 
> Does this affect your tax bill at the end of the year? Since we don't pay IVA, is this all worth recording?


I don't understand this, do you mean you don't charge IVA? I'm sure you pay it on everything you buy! 
As for IVA on rentalpropoerties, if the property is a dwelling it's exempt but if its business premises you pay it.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

anles said:


> I don't understand this, do you mean you don't charge IVA? I'm sure you pay it on everything you buy!
> As for IVA on rentalpropoerties, if the property is a dwelling it's exempt but if its business premises you pay it.


English teaching is exempt from IVA. Therefore, we don't charge IVA.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> I don't understand this, do you mean you don't charge IVA? I'm sure you pay it on everything you buy!
> As for IVA on rentalpropoerties, if the property is a dwelling it's exempt but if its business premises you pay it.


We're talking about self employed English teachers - there's no VAT on this activity


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> My gestora said it isn't worth it, but then again I'm in the market for a new gestor/a. (You don't happen to know anyone familiar with US-Spain issues up this way, do you?)


No, sorry, I don't


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

Unfortunetly, dont know many people in your area, im on the CDS!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, sorry, I don't


Never hurts to ask. Thanks though!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> English teaching is exempt from IVA. Therefore, we don't charge IVA.


I thought that was what you meant  but you said you didn't pay it!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

anles said:


> I thought that was what you meant  but you said you didn't pay it!


You're right, I'm sorry. 
When I said we don't pay IVA, I was thinking of charging and later paying to the government.


----------

